# The Abandoned Workshop - March 2013



## Wakey Lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Not much to say about this place really, it closed about 20 years ago. I cant begin to explain just how much stuff is in here and given its location I’m surprised most of it hasn’t been stolen. Anyhow it’s a right good place this - Visited with the Derp Master that is Royal Bob………………….

















































Thanks for looking​


----------



## gingrove (Mar 10, 2013)

That's a great find, love the shots of the chains and the drill table.


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 10, 2013)

great find mate nice work


----------



## davetdi (Mar 10, 2013)

lovely place, could spend hrs in a gaff like that

nice photos - looks like someones tried to have the compressor away!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2013)

What a treasure trove hope it stays like this!thanks for sharing.


----------



## TranKmasT (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice find. Ticks a lot of boxes.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 10, 2013)

That compressor looks half decent still. Looks like a great sight for an explore.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 10, 2013)

love this, great shots to!


----------



## zender126 (Mar 10, 2013)

Great find


----------



## Ratters (Mar 10, 2013)

This is excellent  Lovely place & images from there


----------



## MrDan (Mar 10, 2013)

Great find! 
I'd love to stumble across something like that!


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow mate very nice!!


----------



## skankypants (Mar 11, 2013)

Great stuff MrLad.


----------



## sonyes (Mar 11, 2013)

Lovely shots there mate, nice find!


----------



## Farmerboy (Mar 11, 2013)

That looks like heaven to me! Well done!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 11, 2013)

Great stuff... lots to see there.


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 11, 2013)

Really nice set mate, glad to see you have found somewhere worthy of dragging you out the house


----------



## sweet pea (Mar 11, 2013)

damn now this is my sort of thing


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 11, 2013)

Great place hope the metal merchants don't find it


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 11, 2013)

Stunning pics and report mate


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 12, 2013)

liking that - nice one my man


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 13, 2013)

luv the detailed shots of the chains, little oil can and tons of ear defenders...looks a very interestin mooch nicely captured


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 13, 2013)

Corr Blimey Guvnor. I hope you have a large hat in which to keep that location under! Never seen anything like that with so much left! 
Beautiful shots as usual


----------



## Wakey Lad (Mar 14, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Corr Blimey Guvnor. I hope you have a large hat in which to keep that location under! Never seen anything like that with so much left!
> Beautiful shots as usual



This is only half of what's there, i can't post any photos of whats in the yard on here - If you get what i'm saying.............


----------

